# Duetto Michael Jackson Bieber. Slave 2 The Rhythm. Video audio



## admin (19 Agosto 2013)

*Duetto inedito*, costruito, tra *Michael Jackson e Justin Bieber*, annunciato da quest'ultimo attraverso il proprio account Twitter. La voce di Michael Jackson risale a poco tempo fa, prima che morisse. Quella di Bieber è stata aggiunta recentemente

Video da Youtube


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Agosto 2013)

Ho stoppato dopo 20 secondi.


----------



## Hammer (19 Agosto 2013)

Si starà rivoltando nella tomba


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Agosto 2013)

Vergognoso costruire questi insulsi duetti a dispetto di chi non c'è più.


----------



## Djici (19 Agosto 2013)

MJ non avrebbe mai accettato una roba simile... Bieber e troppo vecchio per i suoi gusti


----------



## vota DC (19 Agosto 2013)

Mah...speravo facesse il duetto nella canzone dove MJ dice ALIBI FINOCCHI


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Agosto 2013)

Si parlava anche di un duetto con Freddy Mercury, cioè ma ammazzateli sti dj


----------



## juventino (19 Agosto 2013)

Pena di morte per il DJ che ha osato fare quest'aborto.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Si parlava anche di un duetto con Freddy Mercury, cioè ma ammazzateli sti dj



quelli esistono veramente e non è niente di creato artificiosamente da qualcun altro. 







qualcosa delle loro registrazioni gira già: state of shock e there must be more to life than this (canzone che esiste veramente anche se su youtube gira la versione farlocca creata da qualche fan). 

adesso pare che i restanti queen e gli eredi jackson si siano messi d'accordo per pubblicare gli altri inediti rimasti, poca roba cmq, dovrebbero essere un paio di canzoni.


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Agosto 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> quelli esistono veramente e non è niente di creato artificiosamente da qualcun altro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forse non hai capito, Justin Bieber ft Freddy Mercury. Io sono dell'opinione che Michael Jackson soprattutto negli anni 80 sia stato un grandissimo, musicalmente parlando.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Forse non hai capito, Justin Bieber ft Freddy Mercury. Io sono dell'opinione che Michael Jackson soprattutto negli anni 80 sia stato un grandissimo, musicalmente parlando.



ah ok, cmq no, non ho letto niente in giro dei duetti bieber-mercury e spero non escano neanche.


----------

